# Low oil pressure



## Mferguson (Jul 5, 2018)

Hi, I was hoping someone could give me some advice. I have a 2016 Chevy Cruze and went and got the oil changed today. Well after my oil change the message low oil pressure stop engine came on. It only come on when I am not moving. I took it back to valvoline and they did another oil change again. I called Chevy and they cant get me in till next week. Any ideas what it could be?


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

This is not the type of concern that you make an appointment for.......a low oil pressure situation may or may not be more than a sender failure (speculating).
If the pressure is actually low the engine is being damaged, so shut it off.

I would recommend towing it to a dealer and forcing them for a loaner.......repeating.....NO APPOINTMENTS.(unless you don't like the car)

Rob


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Well, you didn't get the message UNTILL the oil change. Correct?

Maybe they used the wrong weight or maybe that brand can't cut it. Or maybe they accidentally pulled a wire off a sensor.


----------



## firehawk618 (Feb 24, 2013)

snowwy66 said:


> Well, you didn't get the message UNTILL the oil change. Correct?
> 
> Maybe they used the wrong weight or maybe that brand can't cut it. Or maybe they accidentally pulled a wire off a sensor.



Weight should make no difference. Yes the viscosity will be different but none will be different enough to trigger a low oil / oil pressure warning.

Something is wrong and I don't believe in coincidences.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

firehawk618 said:


> Weight should make no difference. Yes the viscosity will be different but none will be different enough to trigger a low oil / oil pressure warning.
> 
> Something is wrong and I don't believe in coincidences.


With Today's electronics. One just never knows these days. 

One wouldn't think a battery would cause low oil pressure either. But, according to my boy. That's what the dealer did to his 14 avenger. Changed his battery. 

This happened 700 miles away so I can't confirm the whole story.


----------



## firehawk618 (Feb 24, 2013)

snowwy66 said:


> With Today's electronics. One just never knows these days.
> 
> One wouldn't think a battery would cause low oil pressure either. But, according to my boy. That's what the dealer did to his 14 avenger. Changed his battery.
> 
> This happened 700 miles away so I can't confirm the whole story.


I'm letting you guys know. If this is a real alarm then the incorrect oil viscosity will most definitely not trigger a low / no oil pressure warning.

An oil pressure sender is virtually the same today as it was 50 years ago. It's got nothing to do with today's electronics.

Now if this is a false alarm then it could be todays electronics as you call it but I am intimately familiar with them and the oil type will not cause it.

A weak battery can most definitely cause all kinds of false alarms on todays vehicles though.


----------



## 17Hatch6MT (Dec 28, 2015)

If I can do an oil change in my driveway, I'll do it. Next is an honest independent shop, then a dealer. Never go to a quick lube place. The kids are barely trained and they don't care. They pay minimum wage or thereabouts. Some of those people I wouldn't hire to take out the trash for fear they'd mess it up. I would wonder if they ran the car without oil before realizing, "Hey, Beavis, did you put the oil in?" "Duh... i dunno, why?"


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

I used to love the quick lubes. 

Today they want too much money. Plus another $10 for oil filter now. PLUS, they always want to sell me radiator caps and air and cabin filters and wipers.

I've bought a floor jack and a drain pan now. Just need a good deal on dexos oil and filters now.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

snowwy66 said:


> I used to love the quick lubes.
> 
> Today they want too much money. Plus another $10 for oil filter now. PLUS, they always want to sell me radiator caps and air and cabin filters and wipers.
> 
> I've bought a floor jack and a drain pan now. Just need a good deal on dexos oil and filters now.


Rockauto has WIX filters for $6.02ea and if you buy four of them, shipping is $3.99.


----------



## Erikkgonzalez (Aug 20, 2017)

Mferguson said:


> Hi, I was hoping someone could give me some advice. I have a 2016 Chevy Cruze and went and got the oil changed today. Well after my oil change the message low oil pressure stop engine came on. It only come on when I am not moving. I took it back to valvoline and they did another oil change again. I called Chevy and they cant get me in till next week. Any ideas what it could be?


I had an oil change at 46k miles done at midas. Soon after about 500 mi later I get a warning and check engine light saying. "Your engine power has been reduced" I forced the dealer along with they know I've had several issues with my car to take it in to check it. They tried to say maybe it was midas fault. But it ended up being a common issue on early 16.5 1.4 ecotec so they replaced 2 pistons and the seal because I was 3 quarts low of oil when they brought it in. Hope this helps but yeah ask your dealer to help you.


----------



## Karina (Sep 14, 2019)

****. Sounds like this should be under a warranty or listed as a recall and dealerships should be responsible if there selling these types of deflected chevy’s on their lot. No matter how long it’s owned.


----------

